# Tank Feeding Vid



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NZ9PKUQW

Just recorded...my younger brother and I are the two douchebags you hear.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

New Link...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

nice video...looks like it could case havoc in parameters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

jasert39 said:


> nice video...looks like it could case havoc in parameters. Thanks for sharing.


eh, the only thing I have had trouble with is the nites and they just fluctuate between 20 and 40, I have some delicate fish in there and they would be toast if the agua wasnt up to par.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome video


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Fresh2salt said:


> Awesome video


Thanks man, not very many folk around these parts no mo...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Video!! love the shark..I use to go threw one pound of food every two days when I had my 4 big sharks.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> Nice Video!! love the shark..I use to go threw one pound of food every two days when I had my 4 big sharks.


I feed this guy a shrimp a day, is that enough? He hasn't really bothered any of the fish except for the snowflake eel he killed...and that was day one. I had that eel forever too.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice!! Those fish look very wel fed, and happy. Good work on the tank.
Like the porkupine puffer.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Nice!! Those fish look very wel fed, and happy. Good work on the tank.
> Like the porkupine puffer.


thanks man, its appreciated.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks very well fed good job


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool vid man


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice fish. What all is in the setup?


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

why do people dig up old threads? this is from may


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Becuase the rest suck.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

haha old thread...cool vid


----------

